# Rogue Valley (White City,OR) Trial



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

I hope that someone will be kind enough to post results or call backs for the trial. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2007)

i was hoping to post qual results but they decided to hold them up until morning as it was pretty late when the qual finished.
i do know there were 12 dogs to the last series.
annette, lightning had a great last series but i did not see any other series or many other dogs work.
open called 40 dogs to land blind to be run in morning. nice big wide open triple, wind helped many dogs to the birds. without the wind, we might still be there!
after sitting at home for 4 trials waiting by the computer and phone for results, i sympathize for those of you still at home, i will have more results as i get them.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

*Rogue Valley*

Kim thanks so much for posting. It is tough being at home wondering what is happening. Marilyn called and let me know that lightning had finished. Good luck to those still in the Open.


----------



## mikebeadle (Dec 26, 2003)

Kim, Talk to me! How is he doing or better yet how are you guys doing? 

Mike


----------



## straightlines (Jun 3, 2005)

*Qual placements*

All we have heard so far is:

1st. Jerry Patopea - 
2nd. Eric Fangsrud - Lightning - Owned by Annette
3rd - ?
4th - ?


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

CONGRATULATIONS MARIE AND LIGHTNING


----------



## Kevin Cox (Dec 22, 2004)

*qual*

1st Abbea -- Patopea
2nd Lightning
3rd ?
4th Blitz -- Patopea
RJ Nitro Patopea


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

Wow, Go Jerry!! That makes two Q wins for Jerry and Abbea (by String!) It's time for the big stakes. Congratulations Cheryl and Larry Mike! Great news for you, too, Marie!
Lynn Moore


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

*Rogue Valley*

Thanks straightlines and Kevin for posting the results. Thank you Russ and Florence and Lynne for the congratulations. Congratulations to Jerry on the win and other plcement. I am happy with the second as Liety isn't quite ready to play with the big dogs. He won the first trial 4 weeks ago and needs the experience in the Q. He turned 3 on Thursday.


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

Annette, congrats on Lightning. Good job. 

Also, Jerry, job well done. Keep it going.

Arleen


----------



## straightlines (Jun 3, 2005)

Great Job to Eric Fangsrud and Lightning.

In the last 5 trials Eric and Lightning have received 1st place, 2nd place, 4th place, RJ and a Jam...wow

He may be moving up sooner than you think Annette.


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Any news on the Derby yet?

Thanks,

Paula


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

*Rogue Valley*

straightlines the 4th place that Eric got at the Phoenix Retriever Club was with Why Not JD owner John and Effie Henkle. Lightning got the RJ.


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Marie, sounds like your pup is doing well. I look forward to seeing him this summer. Our house is started and should be done by mid April!
Yahoo!


----------



## Frenchy (Jul 9, 2005)

How is the open doing? Does anyone have the numbers for the callbacks?


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2007)

open did not finish the water blind yet and no partial callbacks. they have 7 dogs left to run in morning before going on the the last series.
amateur called 21 back to water blind tomorow morning and the derby called 17 back to 3rd series. they have been extremely tough derby setups and the judges have been extremely generous.
mike...since you asked i am having some fun this weekend. i have pow back to the 3rd series in the derby, scoop & fly are back to water blind in am, tyrant and hopefully rocket (bobble at end of a beautiful water blind so its a judges call) to last series of open.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

*Rogue Valley*

Go Kim go!!! Good luck!


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2007)

*oregon*

CONGRATS TO ERIC, LIGHTNING,AND MARIE  
From Your Yuma Connection!!!


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Superdogs:

Do you know who got called back to the derby. Looking for Dog #1 or #12.

Thanks,

Paula


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

*Rogue Valley*

Anyone hve results of the Open and Amateur?


----------



## orcamom1 (Jul 30, 2006)

Open:
1st - Zeus (Peter Goodale)
2 - Dilly (owner Ann Rauff/handler Mark Madore)
3 - Tru (handled by John Henniger)
4 - Ninja (handled by Eric Fangsrud and owned by Armand Fangsrud)
RJ: ???
Jams: Fen (handler Eric Fangsrud), don't know other jams.

Amateur:
1st - Zeus (Peter Goodale) CONGRATS PETER - DOUBLE HEADER
2 - Missy Bell (dog Blue?)
3 - Tony Snow with Tico
4 - Bob Crabb (dog Susie)
RJ: Scoop (o/h Kim Johnston)
Jams? 

Also:

Congratulations Marie re: Lighting's second place in the Qualifying. It was a very hard (but fair) Qualifying stake.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

*Rogue Valley*

Thanks so much Marilyn for posting the results.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Amateur Jam...Golden Retriever..

#45 Emberain Semper Case of Red*** Lee J Herskowitz .."Casey"!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2007)

Open RJ....Justin Time Tamburlaine "Tyrant" O/H Kim Johnston
Jams: Creek Robber O/ Ken Jackson, H/Mark Madore
Eddy O/John Headley, H/Brooke VanDeBrake, Dakota O/Gary Zellner, H/Jerry Patopea, Fen O/Brian Johnston, H/Eric Fangsrud, Merlyn O/H Jane Patopea, Breeze O/H Roger Fangsrud, not sure of other Jams

Amateur Jams: Canuck O/H Sally Foster, Axel O/H Tony Snow, Casey O/H Lee Herskowitz, Wrangler O/H Paul Foster


----------



## Bente (Dec 3, 2004)

Hey, Eddy is Ellie's older brother (O/Headley, H/van der Brake)!! Cool.  

Congratulations to all.

Bente


----------

